# [pazzia?] spostare /opt in /usr/opt

## bandreabis

Come volevasi dimostrare partizionare troppo fa male... e te pareva che non potevo aver fatto le cose bene? Fin'ora (dopo anni di gentoo) ne ero certo, ora son certo del contrario!

Non dico che sono alla frutta, spazio ne ho ancora un po' (poco però)... ma avendo 1 GB di partizione in / che comprende anche /opt, ed essendo su amd64 (si è già capito?) sto finendo lo spazio della partizione per colpa (oltre che mia   :Rolling Eyes:  ) anche dei programmi binari.

La mia idea sarebbe questa (come ho fatto per i file temporanei in /tmp):

```
#mkdir /usr/opt 

#cat /etc/fstab |grep opt

/usr/opt            /opt            none            rw,bind,users   0 0

```

Potrebbe funzionare?

Credo sia più veloce che modificare o creare partizioni.... ma credo che non sia così semplice, dovrei spostarli quei files da /opt a /usr/opt!?!

Suggerimenti per creare un Frankenstein del genere?

Si può evitare di inventarsi novello Mary Shelly?

Alternative meno mostruose?

Grazie mille.

Andrea

----------

## bandreabis

Pare abbia funzionato!  :Cool: 

Pare!  :Confused: 

Proviamo a riavviare?

----------

## X-Drum

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alternative meno mostruose?

 

senza dubbio lvm sarebbe una valida alternativa,

ti permetterebbe di modificare e ridistribuire in maniera

agevole lo spazio fra le varie partizioni,

ma passare a questo tipo di setup ora, senza un disco di appoggio

non è cosa facile (mi pare di capire che sei alla frutta in termini di spazio)

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non dico che sono alla frutta, spazio ne ho ancora un po' (poco però)... 

 

 :Wink: 

Cmq sto frankestein sta camminando.  :Very Happy: 

Ora la root è a posto e su /usr ho ancora molto spazio.

----------

## X-Drum

poco spazio significa appunto non aver spazio a sufficienza

per passare ad lvm.

in ogni caso l'approccio che stai usando non è raccomandabile

----------

## comio

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Non dico che sono alla frutta, spazio ne ho ancora un po' (poco però)...  
> 
> Cmq sto frankestein sta camminando. 
> 
> Ora la root è a posto e su /usr ho ancora molto spazio.

 

comunque ti bastava un link simbolico  :Wink: 

```

mv /opt /usr/opt

ln -s /usr/opt /opt

```

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque ti bastava un link simbolico 
> 
> 

 

Esatto  :Wink: 

Soluzione veloce ed indolore   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Beh, io ho usato l'unica tecnica che conoscevo bene perchè già sperimentata.   :Embarassed: 

@X-Drum: Vorrei sapere per quale motivo la mia azione non sia raccomandata.

Grazie a tutti quanti!

Andrea

EDIT: bastava un link simbolico... è una soluzione più raccomandata?

----------

## gamberetto

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> EDIT: bastava un link simbolico... è una soluzione più raccomandata?

 

Concordo con comio: meglio il link simbolico... con quella riga di fstab non stai montando un device ma una partizione montata su una partizione montata   :Shocked: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ho preso spunto da questo post.

----------

## gutter

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ho preso spunto da questo post.

 

Io propenderei per la strada del link.

----------

## bandreabis

Beh, se me lo dite voi allora appena arrivo a casa modifico.

Grazie 1000.

Ma come mai la "mia" via non va bene? E con questo non dico che voglio tenere la situazione attuale.

Andrea

----------

## bandreabis

Una domanda: che options devo usare con il comando ln?

[/code]

----------

## bender86

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Una domanda: che options devo usare con il comando ln?

 

man ln (dovrebbe essere -s per i link simbolici).

----------

## comio

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Una domanda: che options devo usare con il comando ln? 
> 
> man ln (dovrebbe essere -s per i link simbolici).

 

dalla regia confermano.

ciao

----------

## makoomba

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ma come mai la "mia" via non va bene? E con questo non dico che voglio tenere la situazione attuale.

 

in questo caso è solo inutilmente più complessa.

il mount -bind riservalo a quando non puoi risolvere con un link simbolico, ad esempio in un chroot.

----------

